# Looking for GSD female



## nlsst9 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am new to the rescue/adoption process and I am having some trouble finding a GSD in my area. I can't find any good rescues around the Pittsburgh area that are focused on GSD rescue. I found the Mid-Atlantic shelter, but they had no reps near me so they said I couldn't adopt from them. I already have one GSD he is 6 now and I am trying to find another, it must be a female as he is very aggressive with other males. I think it would be great to find a dog that is in need of a good home and is around the age of 3-4. If anyone has any information on good shelters up here in western pennsylvania or know of anyone close that knows of available dogs please let me know. I've been searching for awhile now and I have come back here to the Rescue pages and I do keep checking as often as I can.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

have you looked on petfinder? I know there are no rescues in western PA but there are still many in Ohio and western PA in shelters


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is a rescue in Beaver county.....and there are often people networking dogs via the yahoo list "pghdogs" - I just saw a female up for adoption via one of these two within the last week!

Lee


----------



## nlsst9 (Jul 16, 2008)

Really? I actually live in Beaver County do you mean the humane society or is there a separate rescue I am unaware of? I will also have to check out the yahoo pages that you suggested. I have never heard or used this page before. Thank you for your help!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

a woman came into the vets office tonight with an 18 month old dark sable female for adoption, she is in Northern NJ (Sussex county ) if you are interested i can find out her phone number for you .


----------

